# Just bought an All Power Generator APGG6000



## dkishton1486 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello I am a new member and just bought a new generator its an All Power APGG6000. I noticed that it has the 120V Twist lock not the 24V twist lock. I was wanting to wire up my furnace so incase of a power outtage I can just unplug my furnace and plug it in my generator. Does anyone know what I will need? I was trying to look at the local home depot on what all I would need but I was at a total stump. I have someone that can do the wiring I just need to know what I should get?
Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you mean 240 volt twist lock? Never seen a furnace that runs on 24 volts and I know my Lennox runs on an external 120 volt wiring source. There may be some internal things that run on lesser voltage but most of them have internal transformers to reduce the voltage to their needs. Roger


----------



## dkishton1486 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow I am tired.. I meant my generator has the 120v twist lock not the 240V twist lock on it


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Does your furness require 240 volts? How big of a furness is it? Most house furnesses will be 120 volts. Roger


----------



## dkishton1486 (Dec 28, 2012)

To be totally honest I havent even looked at it. Im mostly sure its 120v its a newer furnace id say atleast 5-6 years old


----------



## dkishton1486 (Dec 28, 2012)

So if my furnace is actually 120V I can just get a extension cord and cut the one end off and get a twist lock end and use it that way correct?


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Is this the Generator? All Power 6000-Watt 9 HP Portable Generator with Mobility Cart APGG6000 at The Home Depot


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Are you looking for something like this?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Meant to post a link to a single circuit furnace transfer switch. Reliance makes a very nice one.


----------



## dkishton1486 (Dec 28, 2012)

ok after I got to look at it better its actually this generator Gallery generators « SP-GG600N


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

dkishton1486 said:


> ok after I got to look at it better its actually this generator Gallery generators « SP-GG600N


 Okay I get the picture. You have many way's of wiring up your furnace. with the kind of generator you got have you could go with just a furnace transfer switch, or a whole house interlock kit. I went with the whole house interlock kit, with an outside inlet box. 




 
or you can go this way. 



 
or this.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

As Jackruf said you need to use a transfer switch to safely make this work right not just an extension cord. Roger


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Dkishton I believe that generator will work but you need to use the transfer switch Jackruf mentioned above for it to work safely. Don't just plug it in. Roger


----------

